# Best HVLP Gun???



## Safegyde (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi all, I am in the need of purchasing a good HVLP gun. Not for a lot of use, but each use must be perfect. Mostly spraying lacquer. I have a 5psi. hvlp 2 stage turbine. 

I want quality without a heavy price tag. 
Gravity fed or siphon???

PERFECT ATOMIZATION :gunsmilie:

Thanks for any input.


----------



## moncrief (Oct 17, 2008)

Safegyde I just completed a kitchen cabinet project for a neighbor with 52 door and drawer fronts. I purchased a Fuji mini mate 4 online for under $650,and am extremely satisfied with the results. The unit came with a F-2 cup gun, that I sprayed General Finishes Enduro water based stain,sanding sealer,and dye enhanced toner with. I will probably get the 4oz. gravity feed gun to get in tighter spaces. I highly recommend this unit. 
Moncrief


----------



## Safegyde (Jan 16, 2009)

moncrief said:


> Safegyde I just completed a kitchen cabinet project for a neighbor with 52 door and drawer fronts. I purchased a Fuji mini mate 4 online for under $650,and am extremely satisfied with the results. The unit came with a F-2 cup gun, that I sprayed General Finishes Enduro water based stain,sanding sealer,and dye enhanced toner with. I will probably get the 4oz. gravity feed gun to get in tighter spaces. I highly recommend this unit.
> Moncrief


Thanks Moncrief, however, I think the $650 is a little out of my price range at the moment. I have a little one due in just a few weeks, my first one :blink:, but at the same time I need to get a gun so I can make a little extra money. 

I am looking for one that is under $250....if I can find one that will really perform for that little.

And what else is the advantage to having a gravity fed other than just tight spaces? Is it mostly a matter of preference? Convenience? 

thanks


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

Sorry, I don't know squat about the HVLP guns but my kids bought me the Husky (Home Depot) kit for Christmas. It has an HVLP gun and a regular gun. Both are gravity feed. I've used the HVLP gun to spray latex on some outdoor furniture I made. Once I got the hang of the gun and got the right thinning of the paint, the gun performed well. In my opinion, latex is the most difficult to spray so I was pleased with how the gun performed. I'm not sure how much it cost but the kit was probably between $100 and $200.


----------



## Bib (Dec 21, 2008)

*Lowes Kolbalt Sprayer*

Hi,
I picked up a Kobalt HVLP around $90.00. It has worked flawlessly in both commerical and residential laquer applications. Just finsihed a 13' x 8' entertainment center in Sherwin Williams Warm White Cab Laquer. Actually went back to Lowes today to get another gun - one prime and one finish, but ended up bringing home a Porter Cable 80 gallon verticle air compressor - 2 -stage 240v 1 phase for $599.00 - scraped the gun notion - willing to clean between prime and finish! I love getting deals! In the past I use a airless sprayer I got from W.W. Grainger - but the results with the Kobalt is very good and much less cleaning issues. Good luck - have fun!
Bib


----------

